# Do you think this is good food?



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I feed Boo the Nutro Ultra food, do you think its a good one with all the ingredients on it? i don't know whats considered a good food. I see everyone feeding different foods. 

Here is the link for the food that I feed

Holistic Dry Puppy Food : ULTRA Holistic Puppy Foods : NUTRO ULTRA


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It is better than many options out there. Are you happy with it? Do you have decent results? Are you looking to change, and if so, do you have a price point?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Shirly,

I am not to sure about that brand of food. I would check with Petvalue or Global pets to see what they think of it. I feed mine Acana dry kibble, thats what they love.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> It is better than many options out there. Are you happy with it? Do you have decent results? Are you looking to change, and if so, do you have a price point?



Oh that's good if it's better than many options out there. I'm not sure about the results, It's my first puppy so I just bought what they recommended that was the best LOL I would change if there is something better. I paid around $65 for a 30lb bag I believe. Do you think I should change it to another one?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Where did you buy the food from ? And where abouts are you in Canada?? I am in Richmond Hill Ontario


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldn't buy such a large bag if you only have one dog to feed. For 65 for 30 lb I really feel like you can get better food. Well, I'm going off the prices here in Iowa, I don't now if it's different for you or not.

I love Fromm and will always suggest them, (and they seem to have caught on to be the latest 'fad')they have a four star line that is wonderful, for all life stages and they also have a 'gold' line that is less expensive but still has wonderful quality ingredients-and they have a puppy formula in that line. I trust their sourcing, their production (as they own their own plants) and the customer service is just wonderful. Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic

Acana comes from champion foods, which is out of Canada. I trust their ingredients, their sourcing and their facilities where they make the products. I believe being in Canada you will be able to find their grain free all life stages formulas, I think they also have a puppy formula too. They also make Orijen, however, I think Orijen is just too much for most dogs. 

Go! seems to be a popular brand as well as Canine Caviar, I like freshpet which is more of a fresh food you would find in a grocery store or refrigerated in a pet store. Nutrisource comes well recommended as well.

I am not a huge fan of blue buffalo or wellness, however I would likely feed either before I would feed nutro. I do not think they are bad foods by any means, I just do not trust their sourcing quite as much.

Right now, I am waiting on some samples from The Honest Kitchen All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food that I ordered, it's a dehydrated diet that you add water to, if the boys like it, I'm going to start adding it to their diet.

In the end, do what works for you, if you like the nutro, stick with it-if you want to look at other options, the above mentioned brands would be where I would start looking


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Shelly,

Those are other great product. Prices and taxes here in Canada ............suck!!! Acana is great, that all that mine will accept. orijen is ok but have to agree with you its to much!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Shirley....that is a big bag of food. I don't know if you will be able to use it all before it expires. There are so many food choices it makes it difficult to choose one. There is a website called dogfoodadvisor.com and they list top foods and you can compare different brands. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just an FYI, Champion Pet Foods (Orijen and Acana) are irradiated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

whhhhhaaaat ???? :-(


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I feel horrible..... didnt know this. I mean I even took good measures by phoning them up and they never told me this!!!!! and my three are very very very very picky picky eaters and they love this stuff!!!! what am I going to do. Thanks for letting me


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Hi Shirly,
> 
> I am not to sure about that brand of food. I would check with Petvalue or Global pets to see what they think of it. I feed mine Acana dry kibble, thats what they love.



Oh, are they more knowledgeable than petsmart people?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Where did you buy the food from ? And where abouts are you in Canada?? I am in Richmond Hill Ontario



I bought the food from Petsmart. Wow I live in Markham! pretty close to you cause everyone else is so far away


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jenna123 said:


> Oh that's good if it's better than many options out there. I'm not sure about the results, It's my first puppy so I just bought what they recommended that was the best LOL I would change if there is something better. I paid around $65 for a 30lb bag I believe. Do you think I should change it to another one?


You should freeze some of it, that's an awful lot of food for a puppy!! It will go stale.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

thats what I thought until I just read the post above! I am glad that you started this post. Very educational....... in many many ways. BTW Shirly are you going to the winter woofstock this November 17/2012 ???


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I wouldn't buy such a large bag if you only have one dog to feed. For 65 for 30 lb I really feel like you can get better food. Well, I'm going off the prices here in Iowa, I don't now if it's different for you or not.
> 
> I love Fromm and will always suggest them, (and they seem to have caught on to be the latest 'fad')they have a four star line that is wonderful, for all life stages and they also have a 'gold' line that is less expensive but still has wonderful quality ingredients-and they have a puppy formula in that line. I trust their sourcing, their production (as they own their own plants) and the customer service is just wonderful. Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic
> 
> ...


I will look into those foods! I just want something good for my little one. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> You should freeze some of it, that's an awful lot of food for a puppy!! It will go stale.



OMG! I didn't know. I would of bought the smaller package than. How long do you think it will last before it goes stale? I put it in the cupboard wrapped up than with a clip on top.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

crap that is what I do toooo......!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> thats what I thought until I just read the post above! I am glad that you started this post. Very educational....... in many many ways. BTW Shirly are you going to the winter woofstock this November 17/2012 ???



Yes it is very educational, so many experts here! I might go on sunday but I've never been so I don't know what to do there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't chose Nutro myself, simply because I don't trust the really really big producers. I'm going to give you a link to "dog food adviser". They do give it a four star rating, but read down about ethoxyquin, that really bothers me.
Several other brands that contain fish meal, including the two I use, are stated to be ethoxyquin free.

here's the link: Nutro Ultra Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Shirley....that is a big bag of food. I don't know if you will be able to use it all before it expires. There are so many food choices it makes it difficult to choose one. There is a website called dogfoodadvisor.com and they list top foods and you can compare different brands. :thumbsup:



I didn't know it was too big, but now I know for next time:thumbsup:. I will definitely check out that website.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know, you really have to dig deeper than ratings on places like dogfoodadvisor. They do a nice job on protein amount and ingredients. But you also have to take into consideration what breed you have as well as activity level to figure out if a higher protein food is really best for your fluff. Orijen and Acana and many of the freeze dried raw from Honest Kitchen are really very very high in protein. And often the higher rated foods have too high protein for Maltese. Also, you need to look into not only where ingredients are sourced, but where they are processed. A lot of companies are actually packaging up ingredients that are sourced in the USA or Canada and shipping to China to be processed. And then you need to find out if the brand of food you are interested in is doing irradiation Also, is that brand of food being processed in a large processing plant like Diamond Pet Foods? Not nearly the quality control that is there in the small, independently owned dog food companies.

And sadly, the majority of people that work at the big box stores like PetSmart know little to nothing about pet food, dog nutrition, or quality ingredients. And even less as to what type of food is best for your particular breed and activity level dog. That is why it's best to go to a locally owned specialty pet store if one is available.

Also, many holistic vets are encouraging you to rotate protein sources for a variety of reasons. To help deter dogs developing food allergies is one. Another is by switching it up you increase the likelihood of giving your dog a truly balanced diet. Say the one bag of food you are currently feeding is AFCO compliant but on the high end of calcium. Over time it could bring your dog's phosphorous level down to where it could even drop to below WNL's. So by grabbing a different bag the next time, there is a good chance that it may be lower in calcium. So by buying large bags of food and storing them may not be what you truly want to do unless you can store several formulas. It's easiest to stick with a brand of food that is designed to rotate like Fromm's Four Star. But with the help of an informed specialty pet store, you can even jump around to different brands without transitioning and worrying about tummy upsets. A really good reason to do this is you are helping to develop a really strong and healthy GI system so that your fluff doesn't get easily sick if he/she should eat something out of the ordinary for them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know, you really have to dig deeper than ratings on places like dogfoodadvisor. They do a nice job on protein amount and ingredients. But you also have to take into consideration what breed you have as well as activity level to figure out if a higher protein food is really best for your fluff. Orijen and Acana and many of the freeze dried raw from Honest Kitchen are really very very high in protein. And often the higher rated foods have too high protein for Maltese. Also, you need to look into not only where ingredients are sourced, but where they are processed. A lot of companies are actually packaging up ingredients that are sourced in the USA or Canada and shipping to China to be processed. And then you need to find out if the brand of food you are interested in is doing irradiation Also, is that brand of food being processed in a large processing plant like Diamond Pet Foods? Not nearly the quality control that is there in the small, independently owned dog food companies.
> 
> And sadly, the majority of people that work at the big box stores like PetSmart know little to nothing about pet food, dog nutrition, or quality ingredients. And even less as to what type of food is best for your particular breed and activity level dog. That is why it's best to go to a locally owned specialty pet store if one is available.
> 
> Also, many holistic vets are encouraging you to rotate protein sources for a variety of reasons. To help deter dogs developing food allergies is one. Another is by switching it up you increase the likelihood of giving your dog a truly balanced diet. Say the one bag of food you are currently feeding is AFCO compliant but on the high end of calcium. Over time it could bring your dog's phosphorous level down to where it could even drop to below WNL's. So by grabbing a different bag the next time, there is a good chance that it may be lower in calcium. So by buying large bags of food and storing them may not be what you truly want to do unless you can store several formulas. It's easiest to stick with a brand of food that is designed to rotate like Fromm's Four Star. But with the help of an informed specialty pet store, you can even jump around to different brands without transitioning and worrying about tummy upsets. A really good reason to do this is you are helping to develop a really strong and healthy GI system so that your fluff doesn't get easily sick if he/she should eat something out of the ordinary for them.


:goodpost::goodpost:
I was also going to comment on the fact that Acana is pretty high protein for a maltese lap dog!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't realize Champion Pet foods used irradiation, I just finished reading about the issue with the chat food they had a few years back. I'm not comfortable with the process, but I also read the same process is used on several of the fruits we purchase for ourselves. So I wonder how much food I eat that uses the same process.

I'm also puzzled why so many 'dog foodies' still recommend it as their first kibble choice. Interesting, I wonder if they still use this-I can't e mail them right now to find out as I'm at work. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know, you really have to dig deeper than ratings on places like dogfoodadvisor. They do a nice job on protein amount and ingredients. But you also have to take into consideration what breed you have as well as activity level to figure out if a higher protein food is really best for your fluff. Orijen and Acana and many of the freeze dried raw from Honest Kitchen are really very very high in protein. And often the higher rated foods have too high protein for Maltese. Also, you need to look into not only where ingredients are sourced, but where they are processed. A lot of companies are actually packaging up ingredients that are sourced in the USA or Canada and shipping to China to be processed. And then you need to find out if the brand of food you are interested in is doing irradiation Also, is that brand of food being processed in a large processing plant like Diamond Pet Foods? Not nearly the quality control that is there in the small, independently owned dog food companies.
> 
> And sadly, the majority of people that work at the big box stores like PetSmart know little to nothing about pet food, dog nutrition, or quality ingredients. And even less as to what type of food is best for your particular breed and activity level dog. That is why it's best to go to a locally owned specialty pet store if one is available.
> 
> Also, many holistic vets are encouraging you to rotate protein sources for a variety of reasons. To help deter dogs developing food allergies is one. Another is by switching it up you increase the likelihood of giving your dog a truly balanced diet. Say the one bag of food you are currently feeding is AFCO compliant but on the high end of calcium. Over time it could bring your dog's phosphorous level down to where it could even drop to below WNL's. So by grabbing a different bag the next time, there is a good chance that it may be lower in calcium. So by buying large bags of food and storing them may not be what you truly want to do unless you can store several formulas. It's easiest to stick with a brand of food that is designed to rotate like Fromm's Four Star. But with the help of an informed specialty pet store, you can even jump around to different brands without transitioning and worrying about tummy upsets. A really good reason to do this is you are helping to develop a really strong and healthy GI system so that your fluff doesn't get easily sick if he/she should eat something out of the ordinary for them.


I will go to one of those local stores and ask them. I didn't know petsmart people know very little about the food. Do you know which foods are processed in China? I would like to avoid those brands.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> I was also going to comment on the fact that Acana is pretty high protein for a maltese lap dog!



SO that means I shouldn't try Acana? Since the protein is too high for maltese.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fromm makes a puppy Kibble.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

When I first researched foods I also found Orijen and Acana to be high in protein. I think they are good foods but didn't feel a Maltese would do good with it so I didn't use them. It is very hard to find a good food you trust.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would shoot for something around 22% protein--maybe w/high of 26 but lower preferred. JMHO


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Fromm makes a puppy Kibble.



I just checked it out on their website, Global pets sell them. I will definitely go and check it out.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> I didn't realize Champion Pet foods used irradiation, I just finished reading about the issue with the chat food they had a few years back. I'm not comfortable with the process, but I also read the same process is used on several of the fruits we purchase for ourselves. So I wonder how much food I eat that uses the same process.
> 
> I'm also puzzled why so many 'dog foodies' still recommend it as their first kibble choice. Interesting, I wonder if they still use this-I can't e mail them right now to find out as I'm at work. Anyone know for sure?


It's new news to many of us. As the tricky wording about ingredients being sourced in the USA or Canada. No one ever thought about them shipping ingredients to China to be processed.



jenna123 said:


> I will go to one of those local stores and ask them. I didn't know petsmart people know very little about the food. Do you know which foods are processed in China? I would like to avoid those brands.


It's really hard. There aren't tons but they are out there. And sometimes you can find really unknown small company brands of foods that are made in your state or a neighboring state that isn't available nation wide that will fit that criteria for a good price. Such an example is American Naturals Premium. Not as many formulas to choose from, but you can throw it into your rotation to help keep cost down. I've only checked on the foods I carry so I know of at least 5. Not all will be easily found in every area. Probably the most common is Fromm's Four Star. If you're ok with a higher priced food and not a kibble (not my norm holistic vets first choice of foods) you can go with Grandma Lucy's which is freeze dried and you reconstitute with water. Or Addiction. It's pricey but top notch ingredients. If I remember, you're in Canada, right? If so, check out PetCurean's Now! formulas. I would not recommend you go with their Go! formula since it's designed for working dogs and has a really high protein amount. Petcurean is made in Canada. They do have to get one of their minerals from China. I have it written down at the store and I'm not there today. I think it's Taurine. But they do test it in a separate facility in Alberta prior to using it. 



jenna123 said:


> SO that means I shouldn't try Acana? Since the protein is too high for maltese.


IMHO, yes...it's too high. Especially if you're feeding kibble. Way too taxing on the kidneys due to the lack of moisture. Even if your dog drinks tons of water, they simply can't drink enough to make up for the lack of moisture in dry kibble.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Fromm makes a puppy Kibble.





jenna123 said:


> I just checked it out on their website, Global pets sell them. I will definitely go and check it out.


Stick with their Four Star Line. It's an ALL LIFE STAGES food and you can rotate then. Their life stages food, puppy - adult - senior, is in their Gold line which is not as good as their Four Star Line.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I would shoot for something around 22% protein--maybe w/high of 26 but lower preferred. JMHO



Ok I'll start to do that. The current food that I'm using is 28% crude protein. That is high than.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jenna123 said:


> Ok I'll start to do that. The current food that I'm using is 28% crude protein. That is high than.


Not necessarily. I think under 30% is ok for most Maltese. In fact my oldest and largest Maltese (Zoe) did not do well on food that was consistently at 22% and lower. But throw into the rotation some that are 26%, 28% and even 30% and she does much better. In fact I think all 3 of them do. Zoe is 8 lbs 13 oz., Jett is 5 1/2 lbs and Callie is 4 lbs.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just started feeding fromm 4 star and am nearing the end of the game bird recipe maizy LOVES it!!! She is doing so well on it!! Next we are going to try the surf and turf!!

I have noticed that she is drinking ALOT more water than she used to , would this be caused by the change in food??? She never used to drink much water at all so im not complaining just wondering!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I have just started feeding fromm 4 star and am nearing the end of the game bird recipe maizy LOVES it!!! She is doing so well on it!! Next we are going to try the surf and turf!!
> 
> I have noticed that she is drinking ALOT more water than she used to , would this be caused by the change in food??? She never used to drink much water at all so im not complaining just wondering!!


What were you feeding prior? Was it canned? Something from a tub or a pouch? Or was it another dry kibble?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Not necessarily. I think under 30% is ok for most Maltese. In fact my oldest and largest Maltese (Zoe) did not do well on food that was consistently at 22% and lower. But throw into the rotation some that are 26%, 28% and even 30% and she does much better. In fact I think all 3 of them do. Zoe is 8 lbs 13 oz., Jett is 5 1/2 lbs and Callie is 4 lbs.



Oh okay, I guess I'm okay for now. I will start to rotate though


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> What were you feeding prior? Was it canned? Something from a tub or a pouch? Or was it another dry kibble?


It was another dry kibble Burns mini bites (uk) 
Burns Mini Bites for Puppy 7.5 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> It was another dry kibble Burns mini bites (uk)
> Burns Mini Bites for Puppy 7.5 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery



My guess is that it's due to the old food having very little meat. And probably even lower protein than the listed 21% once you remove the water from the chicken and fish. It would be an ideal diet for a dog with kidney/renal issues. So it wouldn't hurt to have a complete well check done on Maizy along with a CBC, Chem Screen and urinalysis just to be safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh gosh really!! She was only on the last food because thats what she came from the breeder with and i never changed her until i started this forum and found out more!! 

I assumed like you said it was because the food is much better quality and more protein plus i have been off work for 2 weeks with her so have probably noticed alot more what she is drinking etc!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Oh gosh really!! She was only on the last food because thats what she came from the breeder with and i never changed her until i started this forum and found out more!!
> 
> I assumed like you said it was because the food is much better quality and more protein plus i have been off work for 2 weeks with her so have probably noticed alot more what she is drinking etc!



LOL I'm changing soon too because of this forum!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I e mailed Champion today to get clarification on the whole issue. I have people telling me, it was the Australian government that irradiated the food I have others saying it was Champion, I want decided to ask someone who should know for sure.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It was Champion. Supposedly due to Australian importing regulations. However I'm not sure they don't use irradiation at lower levels in their food here in the US. After personally calling all the brands I carry, I found out several of them had at one point in time looked into using this technique as a quicker and lower cost method of killing off harmful bacteria and pathogens.

 Is Your Pet’s Food Irradiated?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It's new news to many of us. As the tricky wording about ingredients being sourced in the USA or Canada. No one ever thought about them shipping ingredients to China to be processed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked on the dog advisor site and all the good brands that everyone here recomends have really high protein, like 30-38%. Brands like Fromm, Orijen, Acana....


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I had Acana in my Yorkie, Riley's, rotation and he started having a strange reaction to the last bag of it. He started getting dark flakey spots on his tummy. Someone told me that Acana had changed their formula... !? He seems to be sensitive to a lot of things. 

I switched Riley over to Grain Free Canine Caviar on August 2nd and he cleared up immediately and has been doing Awesome!! It's only taken two years but I have Finally Found His Food!!!!! :chili:


----------

